# Adding aux input to 99 Altima stock stereo



## cheesalicious (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi guys,

I want to listen to my ipod in my car using an aux input and I figure that just adding an input to the stock stereo would be cheaper (and probably more fun) than buying a new stereo that has the input. So i'm imagining that I'll need to connect some sort of aux input cable into the cd changer input behind the stereo. Is that right? If so my next question is, where would I find such a cable? What is it even called?

Thanks for your help, guys.

Alex


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

PEI sells such cables. I picked up one for my 01 Camaro for about $68.

Darktide


----------



## cheesalicious (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey man,

Thanks for your help. I've never heard of PEI. Do you have any websites I can check out?

Alex


----------



## LondonGE (Dec 24, 2006)

i need the same exact thing... i haven't heard of PEI either. $68 dollars is not much compared to the other options (excluding FM transmitters).. anybody with any more info?

LondonGE


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

humm lets think about this. say that peice does cost 70dollars, way not just go ahead and buy another h/u. because that stock deck isnt made for that and its not going to work the best either


----------



## cheesalicious (Dec 28, 2005)

dflw_99 said:


> humm lets think about this. say that peice does cost 70dollars, way not just go ahead and buy another h/u. because that stock deck isnt made for that and its not going to work the best either


Good point. I was thinking of doing that but I wanted to research all my options first. So far, all I've found is this: ActiveTuning 98-01 Nissan Altima & 00-Early 03 Nissan Altima/Xterra Auxiliary Input Plug - ActiveTuning


----------

